# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: گالری تصاویر متحرک زیبا با جی کوئری

## sadaf_

چطوری می شه چنین گالری ساخت؟
آیا نمونه های آماده هست؟

----------


## Mohammadm

تو گوگل اینو سرچ کن
how do i create slide show in jquery

----------


## Variable

تو همین فروم هم سرچ کنی کلی مطلب وجودداره

----------


## mrgraphy

سلام دوست عزیز.
به قئل یکی از دوستان ما چرخ یک با اختراع شده چرا دوباره ما بسازیمش.
اگر قصد یادگیری دارید خوب عالیه اما اگر قصد استفاده دارید من به شما nivo slider رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
اینم لینکش.
http://nivo.dev7studios.com
موفق باشید.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/web-d...age-galleries/
http://www.wikiupload.com/
http://visionwidget.com/jquery-gallery-slideshow.html
http://ww2.tuvinh.com/rg-erdr.php?p=...As&t=gnreq&e=1
http://speckyboy.com/2009/06/03/15-a...and-tutorials/
http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/8-am...ery-accordions

----------

